# Have been holding off but I think it's time to get a gun or 2



## Bobbyloads (Jun 1, 2020)

Since my state is lenient on gun laws I will be going in to do the background check today to get a gun most likely. I was holding back cause of 3 kids in the house and I am not a big fan of guns but it has gotten to the point where I believe one at least is needed in here just in case. My wife gets these ring alerts and literally 4 miles from my house people started looting houses shit can not go down like that I have kids here I have life insurance on the wife (Joke kind of)  but the kids are irreplaceable.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Jun 1, 2020)

thats crazy...i have been wanting one for a while but i need to get a lawyer involved...the world is definitely getting worse... i most certainly would have one if our laws were not so strict here.


----------



## Deadhead (Jun 1, 2020)

I am a big advocate of the 2nd ammendment, I own several ar 15s, handguns, an ak47, and many hunting rifles and sporting shotguns.... if u have never owned one... start with some safety classes. Shoot them regularly at your local range, and get comfortable with them. 
Also buy a safe.. even if it's just a cheap one to make sure your kids cant get to them. As a gun owner it is your upmost responsibility to be fully aware and safe. If u have any questions or concerns I am happy to lead u in the direction you will want to go for help in any area.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 1, 2020)

Might have to get mine under the wife cause I have a lot of batteries on my record from when I was younger so I might not pass but they are all old as shit but like 10 of them smh.


----------



## Deadhead (Jun 1, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Might have to get mine under the wife cause I have a lot of batteries on my record from when I was younger so I might not pass but they are all old as shit but like 10 of them smh.



If it's not a felony you have no worries


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 1, 2020)

Deadhead said:


> I am a big advocate of the 2nd ammendment, I own several ar 15s, handguns, an ak47, and many hunting rifles and sporting shotguns.... if u have never owned one... start with some safety classes. Shoot them regularly at your local range, and get comfortable with them.
> Also buy a safe.. even if it's just a cheap one to make sure your kids cant get to them. As a gun owner it is your upmost responsibility to be fully aware and safe. If u have any questions or concerns I am happy to lead u in the direction you will want to go for help in any area.



Yeah I got a safe already and I am familiar with guns been around them since I was young but just not a big fan people get stupid with them while drunk and a lot of people for sure should not be handling them but for sure if I have any questions I will ask thank you.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 1, 2020)

Deadhead said:


> If it's not a felony you have no worries



Damn seriously?  That's great news I have no felonies thank god the only one I ever got charged with my lawyer got the case thrown out luckily.


----------



## Deadhead (Jun 1, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Yeah I got a safe already and I am familiar with guns been around them since I was young but just not a big fan people get stupid with them while drunk and a lot of people for sure should not be handling them but for sure if I have any questions I will ask thank you.



Ok, sorry if I came off as if you were ignorant to them... that's not what I meant to do... unfortunately in todays world it's best to assume that the person isnt well versed in firearms. I just would hate for something bad to happen. In the right hands a firearm is a priceless tool when needed (which hopefully you never will). I believe if u have a family to protect .... you need at least one. But in the wrong hands a firearm is very dangerous... and peoples stupidity never seems to amaze me.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 1, 2020)

Deadhead said:


> Ok, sorry if I came off as if you were ignorant to them... that's not what I meant to do... unfortunately in todays world it's best to assume that the person isnt well versed in firearms. I just would hate for something bad to happen. In the right hands a firearm is a priceless tool when needed (which hopefully you never will). I believe if u have a family to protect .... you need at least one. But in the wrong hands a firearm is very dangerous... and peoples stupidity never seems to amaze me.



You did't come off as anything appreciate the willingness to help and in your defense it did seem I didn't know much but I just chose not to own one due to prior I used to get ****ed up a lot and that's not good then had a kid and last thing I wanted to do is take a chance but not I know as long as like you said take appropriate measure to make sure it is safe away from kids I am willing to get one due to the circumstances that are happening.


----------



## Deadhead (Jun 1, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> You did't come off as anything appreciate the willingness to help and in your defense it did seem I didn't know much but I just chose not to own one due to prior I used to get ****ed up a lot and that's not good then had a kid and last thing I wanted to do is take a chance but not I know as long as like you said take appropriate measure to make sure it is safe away from kids I am willing to get one due to the circumstances that are happening.



The world is a very crazy place right now


----------



## BrotherJ (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## BrotherJ (Jun 1, 2020)

Good advice in this thread - my two cents: get familiar with the function of your firearm(s) and practice with them. Too many people buy something then stick it in the safe expecting they will know how to use it effectively when they get a massive adrenaline dump. Muscle memory needs to be trained. Sign up at a local range or gun store for a CCW class then after that maybe a few defensive gun classes. Stockpile some ammo (get cheap FMJ for practice and any decent defensive ammo) - I would also recommend a quick access safe to keep the kiddos safe but give you ready access in case of emergency. Learn the kids on 2A and firearm safety and teach them proper respect.

If someone were a first-time gun owner and needs the basics:
1. a 12g shotgun with various types of ammo (Mossberg has a two-barrel package which is cool) - stock up on buckshot, birdshot, and slugs - basically the do anything decent gun

2. a 9mm handgun (Glock, S&W, Ruger etc...) plenty of magazines and ammo. 

3. an AR-15 in 5.56 of any make (PSA makes them cheap and reliable) plenty of magazines and ammo. Parts and ammo are readily available. 

4. a semi-auto handgun or rifle in .22 - cheap practice and plinking for the kids


----------



## Deadhead (Jun 1, 2020)

BrotherJ said:


> Good advice in this thread - my two cents: get familiar with the function of your firearm(s) and practice with them. Too many people buy something then stick it in the safe expecting they will know how to use it effectively when they get a massive adrenaline dump. Muscle memory needs to be trained. Sign up at a local range or gun store for a CCW class then after that maybe a few defensive gun classes. Stockpile some ammo (get cheap FMJ for practice and any decent defensive ammo) - I would also recommend a quick access safe to keep the kiddos safe but give you ready access in case of emergency. Learn the kids on 2A and firearm safety and teach them proper respect.
> 
> If someone were a first-time gun owner and needs the basics:
> 1. a 12g shotgun with various types of ammo (Mossberg has a two-barrel package which is cool) - stock up on buckshot, birdshot, and slugs - basically the do anything decent gun
> ...



Good advice there...


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jun 1, 2020)

I grew up around guns,
Was always with my father from 4yrs old & up on hunting trips,
It was normal in our home to have guns in almost every corner of the house! The world is getting crazier by the minute!
I'm a firm believer in guns
And people think twice abt intruding on those who are armed!
But people tht have guns tht have no safety training or knowledge of firearms can be a problem within it's self, so take the nesasary steps to know wtf your doing!


----------



## chandy (Jun 1, 2020)

if you end up going to a safety class look up some reviews cause i've heard people get some pretty bad classes before same for concealed carry

 i'd say get a small hand gun u can keep with u at pretty much all times. i've done that since i was a young lad. get a concealed carry license as well so u bring it with u (legally) 

and for anyone that has seen some bullshit about houses getting broke into and someone pulling a gun on the intruder. if you shoot. shoot to kill. generally in most states u will get out better from killing a dumb **** then shooting him in a non vital area. 

like there was one case that i always remember. the dude shot him in the leg. the intruder then was able to sue him for "excessive force" but it was stated if he had shot and killed him it would have been totally different.

so at the very least look around or ask people. look at laws or other things that have happened in ur state


----------



## RISE (Jun 1, 2020)

I own a small Ruger 345, but I just bought a 20g shotty for the house.  Gonna keep the Rug in my car.  Dont really care for guns but have no prob using them.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 1, 2020)

All good an sound advice ty will take all of this into consideration and for sure educate the kids and wife by having them take a class at lleast my wife and the kids I will explkain too


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 1, 2020)

Deadhead said:


> I am a big advocate of the 2nd ammendment, I own several ar 15s, handguns, an ak47, and many hunting rifles and sporting shotguns.... if u have never owned one... start with some safety classes. Shoot them regularly at your local range, and get comfortable with them.
> Also buy a safe.. even if it's just a cheap one to make sure your kids cant get to them. As a gun owner it is your upmost responsibility to be fully aware and safe. If u have any questions or concerns I am happy to lead u in the direction you will want to go for help in any area.



Everything he said...


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 1, 2020)

Memorize and practice the 4 rules of gun safety, and you will never have an accident.

1. Never point a gun at anything you do not want to destroy.

2. Always assume that every gun is loaded (and always check)

3. Never put your finger on the trigger until you are ready to shoot.

4. Always be 100% sure of your target amd what is behind it.


----------



## Deadhead (Jun 1, 2020)

My latest addition


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 1, 2020)

I have an Arsenal AK, and I love it. I can hit 8" plates at 100 yds all day with it. So fun to shoot.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jun 1, 2020)

cohibarobusto said:


> memorize and practice the 4 rules of gun safety, and you will never have an accident.
> 
> 1. Never point a gun at anything you do not want to destroy.
> 
> ...



never pull a gun on anyone,
unless your willing to use it!!


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jun 1, 2020)

Deadhead said:


> View attachment 9899
> 
> My latest addition



Nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jun 1, 2020)

Go for it. I have a shit ton of guns and ammo. I shoot twice a month with buddies on my place. 

it is different now with a toddler in regards to what is out of the safe, but a must have for every household in my opinion.


----------



## Jin (Jun 1, 2020)

If you don’t have experince using a firearm, I don’t think buying one for a current crisis is a great idea. 

Made me super nervous when a bunch of first time gun owners were lined up to buy guns when the pandemic first hit.

But By all means, get a gun and get training and practice.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 2, 2020)

Deadhead said:


> If it's not a felony you have no worries


So this is definitely not true across the 50 states. 
California, for example, allows for felons to purchase firearms so long as their crimes were not violent--or of violent intent. Felony fraud? No problem. 
Misdemeanor assault conviction from the time you told some pussy to back off or else you'll **** him up? No gun.
Check with your local district attorney's office for details on conceal permits, and your state dept of justice for questions on legality of buying guns. 

Above all though, get a reliable gun, even if you have to get it illegally. Push come to shove and you have to kill somebody who threatens your family, and the last thing you're gonna be sweating is some petty unregistered gun charge.

Re: keeping guns in a safe: I completely disagree with the whole 'locked in a safe' school.
Please, mr. bad guy, don't rape my wife yet, I must first remember the combination to my safe and load my gun before you attack.'


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 2, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> Re: keeping guns in a safe: I completely disagree with the whole 'locked in a safe' school.
> Please, mr. bad guy, don't rape my wife yet, I must first remember the combination to my safe and load my gun before you attack.'



I've got safes I can get my gun out of in 2 seconds with a 5 digit code. For me, 2 seconds is worth it to not take a chance of my gun getting in the hands of a kid or the wrong person.

I've had a house broken into, and they didn't get my guns. I've had a strange guy show up at my door at 4am, and I didn't have a problem getting my gun out.

I get it if people never have kids come into their house. But kids are just too unpredictable. I teach mine about gun safety and what to do around guns in other people's homes as well, but I worry about their friends also.


----------



## joeyirish777 (Jun 2, 2020)

I 2nd dh and brotherJ's advice

stick with 12g, 9mm, and 5.56.

please do not think the gun does everything though, it requires mastery and it is a PERISHABLE skill. Im talking beyond the basics and safety here. like that guy who drew his pistol on a few out of uniform cops entering his home...

im sure he knew the basics well and practiced good safety. still, he ended up getting his fiancé killed. His fiancé would be alive if he didn't have a gun, or if he had actually mastered it. he only landed 1 fking round in a cops LEG. that dude straight SUCKS.

I AM pro 2a and YOU getting a gun. I dont mean to come off as a dick. you should definitely get one. there's no easy way of putting info like this though. your going to be rusty if its been a few years... it starts out with safety is what everyone is saying. but if you really want to protect your family, make sure you master it or it could lead to a worse situation...

nice piece dh ^, I need to move to a red state...


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 2, 2020)

Deadhead said:


> View attachment 9899
> 
> My latest addition



no ones getting past your door I see


----------



## Blacktail (Jun 2, 2020)

I have a safe full of guns and ammunition!


----------



## The Tater (Jun 2, 2020)

I carry every day here. I grab my shotgun first for home protection but I keep a Glock close by too. I like the rmr weapon sight for quick target acquisition.


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 2, 2020)

chandy said:


> and for anyone that has seen some bullshit about houses getting broke into and someone pulling a gun on the intruder. if you shoot. shoot to kill. generally in most states u will get out better from killing a dumb **** then shooting him in a non vital area.
> 
> like there was one case that i always remember. the dude shot him in the leg. the intruder then was able to sue him for "excessive force" but it was stated if he had shot and killed him it would have been totally different.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deadhead (Jun 2, 2020)

I keep an fn 509 tactical as my EDC, a shotgun by the bedroom door


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 2, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> chandy said:
> 
> 
> > and for anyone that has seen some bullshit about houses getting broke into and someone pulling a gun on the intruder. if you shoot. shoot to kill. generally in most states u will get out better from killing a dumb **** then shooting him in a non vital area.
> ...


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 2, 2020)

I've heard USCCA concealed carry insurance is better than the NRA one. I have it. Thankfully never had to use it.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 2, 2020)

Wait who’s gonna sue u if u kill an intruder? The robber’s family?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 2, 2020)

Yep, exactly. Their family sues you.


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 2, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> Wait who’s gonna sue u if u kill an intruder? The robber’s family?



Short answer, yes.


----------



## SloJoe (Jun 3, 2020)

I’m very fortunate I live in what’s known as the “Gunshine” state. CCW’s are easy to acquire and a lot of people think the same way


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 3, 2020)

i want a Ak


----------



## Redemption79 (Jun 3, 2020)

Echoing what a few others said, train.  Know your weapon like you know how to tie your shoes.  I know a few people who have a pistol in a safe but have trepidation about handling it because they don't remember if they left it loaded, or recall exactly how to check the situation...some people don't know what can and can't cause a firearm to fire. 
You should have no fear or nervousness around your weapon, because you should know exactly how to operate it, how it works, what to do in situations where you have a hang fire, a FTF, FTE, etc.  You should absolutely treat it with the highest of respect, always treat it as it's loaded, be redundant, check the chamber even when you "know" it's empty, respect it"s power, etc...but don't confuse trepidation for respect and proper protocol.
I'm not sure what options you have in IL, but I'm guessing a long gun is going to be easiest to attain.  In regard to home protection, a shotgun is probably best for someone who doesn't have a training background or isn't an "enthusiast".  When it comes to a mob of people coming at you though, I don't think there's a better option than an AR or a SMG.


----------



## Jin (Jun 3, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> i want a Ak



Stick with the blade


----------



## Redemption79 (Jun 3, 2020)

I keep one of these in the safe, ready to roll at all times.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 3, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> i want a Ak



They are awesome, one of the most reliable weapons ever made. I really like Glocks too for the same reason. 

I'm thinking about getting one of these Sig P365's though for a new concealed carry gun, because I like the size and mag capacity.

I usually carry a Glock 43. I have 2 of them, and they have functioned flawlessly with any kind of ammo I put through them. Same with the AK. I can run the cheapest dirty ammo through that thing without issue.


----------



## motown1002 (Jun 3, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> thats crazy...i have been wanting one for a while but i need to get a lawyer involved...the world is definitely getting worse... i most certainly would have one if our laws were not so strict here.



Why do you need a lawyer involved?


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 3, 2020)

Jin said:


> If you don’t have experince using a firearm, I don’t think buying one for a current crisis is a great idea.
> 
> Made me super nervous when a bunch of first time gun owners were lined up to buy guns when the pandemic first hit.
> 
> But By all means, get a gun and get training and practice.



This right here...if you cant afford the training ask a friend to help!


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 4, 2020)

Bought an ole farmer’s shotgun (Remington model 11) from my local pawnshop yesterday.  Stupid background check is delayed and won’t be able to pick it up for a week.  
Need to find a skeet shooting range


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 7, 2020)

This frikkin thread had me visiting Academy sporting goods looking for a P365 today GOOD JOB BOBBYLOADS for triggering my addiction dude!

Lucky for my bank account they were all out of stock, which I kinda figured would happen given the current state of affairs in this country.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 7, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> This frikkin thread had me visiting Academy sporting goods looking for a P365 today GOOD JOB BOBBYLOADS for triggering my addiction dude!
> 
> Lucky for my bank account they were all out of stock, which I kinda figured would happen given the current state of affairs in this country.



i went today they actually had a s&w 9mm the color scheme I wanted I paid for it and my background came back delayed I have to wait if they don’t give it to me will put under wife’s name they didn’t even have bullets lol lace was sold the **** out can’t wait to get it and take my wife to the range


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 7, 2020)

Hmmmm lots of delayed background checks lately. 

If you get your wife to buy it, don't let them know you're doing it because it is highly illegal for them and they will turn you away if they even remotely think that's going on. They lose their FFL licenses for that. It's called a straw purchase or something. Shady gun shops might do it still.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 7, 2020)

I was in there with her today they seemed ok they said they can’t out In her name and try cause they already put that one under my name


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 7, 2020)

That's cool. They don't seem too uptight about it. 

I had a friend who worked at a shop that went down for it (straw purchases, probably other things too though). It was a huge bust. It was all over the news, everyone was talking about it. The feds were involved. Shop was shut down. Crazy shit.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 7, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> That's cool. They don't seem too uptight about it.
> 
> I had a friend who worked at a shop that went down for it (straw purchases, probably other things too though). It was a huge bust. It was all over the news, everyone was talking about it. The feds were involved. Shop was shut down. Crazy shit.



they were legit they asked who it will be under i said let’s try me first if I can’t then my wife I still might get it they had a sack of delayed ones probably backed the **** up we’ll see early next week no hurry they had no bullets and we need a baby sitter so we can both go to range at the same time anyway I really wanted a .45 but I figured we start with a 9 so my wife can learn on that.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 8, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> they were legit they asked who it will be under i said let’s try me first if I can’t then my wife I still might get it they had a sack of delayed ones probably backed the **** up we’ll see early next week no hurry they had no bullets and we need a baby sitter so we can both go to range at the same time anyway I really wanted a .45 but I figured we start with a 9 so my wife can learn on that.


My Wednesday background check got delayed too but tomorrow i can pick it up whether it gets approved or not.  
silly GA law


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 8, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> My Wednesday background check got delayed too but tomorrow i can pick it up whether it gets approved or not.
> silly GA law



Indiana they have 3 days I keep hearing if the FBI don't get back to them I can pick it up so today day 1 lol getting anxious.


----------



## Rigorhead (Jun 8, 2020)

I carry a Sig P365 everywhere I go. Appendix carry, inside waistband. Totally concealed.


----------



## CantTouchThis (Jun 8, 2020)

Really happy to see people giving good friend advice on this topic!

Id personally not want to carry one (UK anyway so illegal) but thats only because I've had them pointed at me and I've pointed them at others. 

Since we're talking about firearms however, I do believe everyone should be allowed to carry CS spray, which is classified as a section 5 firearm in the UK and gives the same penalties as carrying a live firearm would. I carry one frequently where I go since I have an exemption being in the five-o and all. I do envy America in the sense that its a much less restricted country then over in the UK, and defending yourself is a lot easier. That obviously can backfire sometimes, but  for the life of me I cant justify a CS can being a ****ing firearm. Soft old country we have.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 8, 2020)

Rigorhead said:


> I carry a Sig P365 everywhere I go. Appendix carry, inside waistband. Totally concealed.



Do you worry that if you carry the gun on you always that you would use it in a situation that does not require you to? I am just asking cause say you get in a fight and no weapons are needed wouldn't your reaction be to pull the gun out?

Shit I have been thinking about I do not think I wanna be able to carry one just have one in case.


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Jun 8, 2020)

built my own 40 round AR pistol from scratch a few years ago. beauty of it is I can roll around with it in the passengers seat If I want to since I have my concealed carry. Better to have it and not need it, than need it and not have it.


----------



## Rigorhead (Jun 8, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Do you worry that if you carry the gun on you always that you would use it in a situation that does not require you to? I am just asking cause say you get in a fight and no weapons are needed wouldn't your reaction be to pull the gun out?
> 
> Shit I have been thinking about I do not think I wanna be able to carry one just have one in case.



That's a great question Bobbyloads. There's great responsibility in carrying a lethal weapon like a firearm. It is to be used as a shield, not a weapon. It's to be used to defend me and my family, not to threaten people with or show them them what a badass I am.
To further answer your question, I do not put myself in situations where I might need to pull out my weapon. If I do it's only because there is no other alternatives.
But you better believe that if necessary, if my loved ones are in jeopardy, I will absolutely use lethal force to protect them.


----------



## Rigorhead (Jun 8, 2020)

DeplorableCracker said:


> built my own 40 round AR pistol from scratch a few years ago. beauty of it is I can roll around with it in the passengers seat If I want to since I have my concealed carry. Better to have it and not need it, than need it and not have it.
> 
> View attachment 9961



Super Nice! Love it!


----------



## Laser50216 (Jun 8, 2020)

the time to have a firearm and ammo was always yesterday. not any different than having a fire extinguisher or smoke alarm in the house. it's just basic common sense to have a firearm. be responsible with it just like you would any other tool that has the potential for dangerous use. cheers


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 9, 2020)

Rigorhead said:


> That's a great question Bobbyloads. There's great responsibility in carrying a lethal weapon like a firearm. It is to be used as a shield, not a weapon. It's to be used to defend me and my family, not to threaten people with or show them them what a badass I am.
> To further answer your question, I do not put myself in situations where I might need to pull out my weapon. If I do it's only because there is no other alternatives.
> But you better believe that if necessary, if my loved ones are in jeopardy, I will absolutely use lethal force to protect them.



Bobby, just to kind of echo what rigor said here...I conceal carry also, I have a permit. It is a huge responsibility, and it should only ever be used if your life or the life of a loved one is in danger. 

I'm pretty level headed and able to keep my cool these days. So I feel like I can conceal carry safely. 

There were times in my life when I was younger when I wouldn't have even trusted myself to own a gun because I was not very level headed.

So try to use good judgement in regards to what you do with that thing.


----------



## joeyirish777 (Jun 9, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> They are awesome, one of the most reliable weapons ever made. I really like Glocks too for the same reason.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting one of these Sig P365's though for a new concealed carry gun, because I like the size and mag capacity.
> 
> I usually carry a Glock 43. I have 2 of them, and they have functioned flawlessly with any kind of ammo I put through them. Same with the AK. I can run the cheapest dirty ammo through that thing without issue.



I have a p365 myself with aftermarket grips and extended mags. conceals like a g43 and brings the efficiency and capacity of a p229. favorite edc. good luck to staving off the urge lol.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 9, 2020)

joeyirish777 said:


> I have a p365 myself with aftermarket grips and extended mags. conceals like a g43 and brings the efficiency and capacity of a p229. favorite edc. good luck to staving off the urge lol.



I know right. I still can't figure out how they fit that many rounds in a gun that size.


----------



## joeyirish777 (Jun 9, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I know right. I still can't figure out how they fit that many rounds in a gun that size.



for real, they really upped the bar on the ccw market. the rounds are canted juuust enough.

not enough to widen the grip, but just enough to squeeze a few more rounds in.


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Jun 9, 2020)

joeyirish777 said:


> for real, they really upped the bar on the ccw market. the rounds are canted juuust enough.
> 
> not enough to widen the grip, but just enough to squeeze a few more rounds in.



i carry a sig p250 subcompact in .40 and that little bastard holds 11. Still trying to figure out how. I mean its a double stack with a wide grip, but i have big hands anyways so its perfect.


----------



## joeyirish777 (Jun 9, 2020)

DeplorableCracker said:


> i carry a sig p250 subcompact in .40 and that little bastard holds 11. Still trying to figure out how. I mean its a double stack with a wide grip, but i have big hands anyways so its perfect.



nice man. yeah that's why I had to put grips on the p365 because of how fkin small it is. only downside to an extremely concealable pistol, to small for a good grip.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jun 9, 2020)

Liking my newest buy, Keltec Sub-2000

Folds up, takes my Glock 9mm mags, etc.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 9, 2020)

Sig is the best. I put down a layaway deposit for a p226 a few years ago at a pawnshop. A couple months later I went to pay for it and the owner had died of natural causes, but I couldn't find the receipt. Been looking to buy a P226 ever since.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 9, 2020)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Liking my newest buy, Keltec Sub-2000
> 
> Folds up, takes my Glock 9mm mags, etc.



Was looking at a PF9 at the pawnshop today.  A little small for me to handle comfortably, I believe. 
Nice foldable action on ur part.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 9, 2020)

I like shit like this


----------



## Rigorhead (Jun 10, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> I like shit like this



Man I'd love to have a 1911. They're pretty much the ultimate in shootability and accuracy. I'll own one some day. They're just not the best option for a concealed carry weapon.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 10, 2020)

I like 1911's also, don't own one yet though.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 10, 2020)

Those ported barrels look badass but I've always wondered if they collect grime.


----------



## Rigorhead (Jun 10, 2020)

Here's my Sig Sauer P365 and Tulster holster.
The flush-mount magazine holds 10 rounds of 9mm. I also have 3 extended magazines that hold 12 rounds. I carry it with the shorter 10 round mag for better concealability.


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 10, 2020)

I got a new pellet gun for the groundhog running around here...1250fps should do the trick


----------



## Rigorhead (Jun 11, 2020)

Robdjents said:


> I got a new pellet gun for the groundhog running around here...1250fps should do the trick



Oh yes, a good pellet gun ain't no joke


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 11, 2020)

Today took a half day off work to go grab the gun, they do not call in 3 days saying I am denied just come pick the gun up so today is day 4 no call. 

Hopefully at 12pm today I will be owning a gun legally for the first time in my life.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 11, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> Those ported barrels look badass but I've always wondered if they collect grime.



I never cleaned a gun before lol will have to learn that smh.


----------



## joeyirish777 (Jun 11, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> Those ported barrels look badass but I've always wondered if they collect grime.



not that much more then if it wasn't ported, firing it breaks out anything in there. the barrel still needs light coats of lube like any other.


----------



## Rigorhead (Jun 11, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> I never cleaned a gun before lol will have to learn that smh.



Handguns are super easy to break down and clean. You just flip the take down lever, remove the slide, then the rod, spring, and barrel will just come right out. Then you just clean everything and apply a thin layer of lube. The take down lever varies depending on model, but pretty much all Handguns break down the same way. Don't overthink it or spend too much time on it.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 11, 2020)

Rigorhead said:


> Handguns are super easy to break down and clean. You just flip the take down lever, remove the slide, then the rod, spring, and barrel will just come right out. Then you just clean everything and apply a thin layer of lube. The take down lever varies depending on model, but pretty much all Handguns break down the same way. Don't overthink it or spend too much time on it.




Sounds like a YouTube video should do the trick for instructions lol.


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 11, 2020)

Deadhead said:


> If it's not a felony you have no worries



some states won’t let you have them if the misdemeanor is against a household or family member or if you are subject in a protective order as the aggressor.. Texas I do know has a 5 year limit before someone convicted of a family Violence misdemeanor offense can get a gun after the 5 year you can.
in Texas you can still own a gun as a convicted felon but only after the 5 year anniversary of your release from prison or supervised released (parole) and only may keep it in a house you own or lease. You cannot take it out of the house. There is also an execution in Texas felons can have a firearm made before like 1890 or something like that


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 11, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> Wait who’s gonna sue u if u kill an intruder? The robber’s family?



actually yea... my partner years back bad a male pull a shot gun on us and fire a round at him and he unloaded. Killed the suspect. Was named in a civil suit for wrongful death by his family lol. He won but it still went to court


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 11, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> This frikkin thread had me visiting Academy sporting goods looking for a P365 today GOOD JOB BOBBYLOADS for triggering my addiction dude!
> 
> Lucky for my bank account they were all out of stock, which I kinda figured would happen given the current state of affairs in this country.




That is my off duty weapon. Love my P365 bro
Glock 17 for work though


----------



## Rigorhead (Jun 11, 2020)

Yep, for a small gun the P365 can't be beat. Springfield Armory has the Hellcat. It's basically the same size as the P365, but it holds 11+1. The Hellcat has "one-upped" the P365. However most people that have shot them both prefer the Sig. I haven't shot the Hellcat, but I've ran about 1,000 rounds through my P365 and it's performed flawlessly.


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 11, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Sounds like a YouTube video should do the trick for instructions lol.



super easy but don’t 
dont get oil in the firing pin channel
wont break it but could attract dust and stuff and more risk for malfunction


----------



## Rigorhead (Jun 11, 2020)

YouTube is how I learned to clean my gun. Hell, most of everything I've learned to do in the last 15 years I learned from YouTube.


----------

